# Re-purposed 20L tank



## kwright (Dec 9, 2018)

I finally got a nice picture of my enclosure for my two heirodula mem and thought I'd share! The tank is warmed from the bottom with a heated pad. It struggles a bit now with winter setting in and I have added substrate, but you can definitely feel a difference. We built a mesh divider and filled the inside of it with plastic plants, but they could still see each other move so I had to recently add more foliage along the top barrier. Both are L6 and taking their sweet times molting. It's been over a month since the last one molted.

They love to be misted and will just sit there and nibble at the air as the droplets float down. They're currently on a diet of crickets as I've struggled with house flies and they are still scared of my smallest dubias. I'm pretty sure both are female. Their names are Eucalyptus and Fred. I know....Fred....Frickin' Fred.....


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 9, 2018)

Those are beautiful enclosures! Eucalyptus and Fred must love them! They are very lucky mantids to have such a beautiful home!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 9, 2018)

I was planning to split Lola's old tank into two. A shield in one side, and an H. venosa in the other. 

Looks amazing!


----------



## kwright (Dec 9, 2018)

Eucalyptus is one fat and happy mantid.


----------



## Synapze (Dec 10, 2018)

Awesome enclosure!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Beautiful mantis!

- MantisGirl13


----------

